# OnePlus gets banned from selling devices in India



## sushovan (Dec 17, 2014)

After Xiaomi it's OnePlus' turn in India to face the banhammer. The Delhi High Court has banned the Chinese company from importing and selling OnePlus One in India.

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/12/oneplus-banned-india/gsmarena_001.jpg

Although the ban comes shortly after the Xiaomi case (which has been temporarily resolved), the two are for very different reasons. While Xiaomi was found infringing upon Ericsson's patents, OnePlus has been banned for shipping devices with CyanogenMod on them despite Micromax having an exclusivity deal with Cyanogen. The complaint was naturally made by Micromax, following which OnePlus has been temporarily banned from selling and importing devices with CyanogenMod in India, although the company can sell its existing stock.

We have heard before from OnePlus that the company is working on its own Android ROM, which was expected to be made available later this month. Following this ban, the company will have to expedite its work on the ROM if it intends to continue selling phones in India.

Source : OnePlus gets temporarily banned from selling devices in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

^ This is exactly the kind of $hit that makes micromax king of fags. 

They can't even make an OK phone but try to stop the sales of a good one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ This is exactly the kind of $hit that makes micromax king of fags.
> 
> They can't even make an OK phone but try to stop the sales of a good one.



The MMX logo itself tells to a make punch on others business


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Ha ha


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

If you can't beat them with the technology, beat them with money.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 17, 2014)

I dont understand the reason exactly!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2014)

Ultimately, oneplus  IS COMING TO INDIA.
May be delayed for sometime,that's all.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 17, 2014)

why did CM and Oppo even agree to tie up with lame MMX,they might as well have tied up with Moto or some other VFM brand for a CM phone
MMX will just ruin its image,itll be android one all over again(no good oems)


----------



## $hadow (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah Micromax sucks big time.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2014)

umm.. 

im using an MMX phone without any problem so far. no lags. zippy as fvck. 

i like MMX.

pls dont kill me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> umm..
> 
> im using an MMX phone without any problem so far. no lags. zippy as fvck.
> 
> ...


They have come a long away from crap ----> refined products.
No problem brother,if you or numerous others are using their products.
At the same time never comparing or keeping Micromax in legion with the Branded ones(Acer,ASUS,Lenovo,Samsung,LG,SONY,etc...) as they still have miles to go................................>>>


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2014)

Sam$hit. 

MMX is better.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Sam$hit.
> 
> MMX is better.


Here I beg to differ & disagree with you.
Without undermining or referring MMX as crap with closed eyes unlike some of our Friends.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah ok.. 

i wanted to post something


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you all even know that Yu phone is a freaking rebrand of coolpad f2


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2014)

Yup and mmx is thinking that yu phone is there to compete against the likes of upcoming s6,m9 or z4 but here it can barely be able to have a face to face with one plus since it will be going to give crappy battery life, muddy pics and on top of that the famous mmx logo.


----------

